# How to get your guitars pushed into the extreme ends in the stereo width?



## Yash Khullar (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am working on a track that has too many elements in the mid region - the rhythm guitars, lead guitars, snare, vocals. So I tried panning, didn't work as I want the mid region to have quite a lot of room for the kick, bass, snare and vocals to fit in. I tried the Waves S1 imager, with doubling the guitar tracks, even quadrupling them but I lost the essence of the guitar tones. I know I shouldn't say this but how does the producer of All Time Low do it? (Specifically the track called "Dear Maria, Count Me In) I love the way its done, there is so much room for the vocals in the centre and the guitars are running in the extreme ends still having the required tone. If I put a Y or vertical plane through my head, the guitars sound as if they are placed at around 20 degrees towards the back of my head or at least some part of the rhythm is present over there. Is it that if I somehow make my guitars reach that place in the 3D space, I have all the room in the centre or I still have to deal with some of guitar spectrum in the center? Till now I haven't been able to clear the entire mid area so I need to know if its even possible? I'm stuck at this moment and not able to figure out how to proceed.


----------



## PeeWee (Mar 9, 2014)

Sounds like you have not used a "True Stereo Reverb"?


----------



## Isaac8587 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Yash,

I need to know some details to give you a good answer.

1 - How many guitars are you trying to mix ?
2 - I suppose that each guitar has its own track, this tracks are mono or stereo ?
3 - The final mix you are pretending to get is going to be an stereo mix or surround sound ?
4 - Did you record any acustic guitar?

See you soon.


----------

